# A reminder If you need a Magnetic Cylindrical Square



## Richard King (Mar 29, 2013)

Excuse me all.   I have a beauty for sale for donation on our for sale forum.
Biding ends 6 PM tomorrow night CST (Sat)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14373-Magnetic-cylindrical-square-donation-auction


----------

